# Name this burger



## Hooked (5/6/19)

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (5/6/19)

Junior Cheese Burger.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/6/19)

A murse burger

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (5/6/19)

Aldicarb
Two bites and you dead

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/6/19)

The Choleste-Holy-Moly-Roly Deluxe

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Asterix (5/6/19)

Grim Reaper!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (5/6/19)

The "WTF where you thinking burger"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Cornelius (5/6/19)

Starter for 1. In case you are a bit peckish.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## supermoto (5/6/19)

David

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tayden Pillay (5/6/19)

10 days of gym

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (5/6/19)

Breakfast

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/6/19)

supermoto said:


> David


I think the David was "smaller" ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## acorn (5/6/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 168307​


Death by Cholesterol Burger

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Room Fogger (5/6/19)

The Lube of Luxury?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (5/6/19)

I need to see what chips this burger comes with...
By the looks of it, I can just imagine

The "quadruple mega buster tower burger"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/19)

14/15 layers of sin.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/6/19)

Bob

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## supermoto (5/6/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I think the David was "smaller" ...
> View attachment 168318


I got confused, must have meant his twin..... Goliath

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (5/6/19)

Asterix said:


> Grim Reaper!



For you @Asterix

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (6/6/19)

Best way to commit suicide. Slowly and deliciously!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Marsha Push (6/6/19)

Keto Breakfast

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (6/6/19)

The "Oliver's Twist".




Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (6/6/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 168307​


Diabetes 
Or 'Murica!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Juan_G (6/6/19)

Tower of Terror!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## StompieZA (6/6/19)

Can i please have a medium fries and diet coke with that, need to watch my figure!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/6/19)

The Heart Attack

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------

